# Under Armour Size question



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am wanting some under armour cold gear and am wondering what size I should get. I wear medium tops and bottoms in normal thermals, so should i get a medium in under armour?


----------



## Gotfive (Jan 5, 2010)

*Cold gear*

I have some and I wish I had bought a bigger size. The bottoms are good, but the tight top makes me itch like crazy!!! I would say go one size bigger than what you normally wear. Also, I didn't notice till I needed it, but the pants didn't have the pee flap and that makes for some trouble when you gotta go. I usually wear sweatpants when I wear them now. They may have changed this as mine are a couple of years old.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2010)

One nice thing about the UA thermals is that the tops are long and tuck into the bottoms.  I've got a cold gear mock turtle top and it is an x-large and I fit it over another layer if I need to.  Fits nicely for me and I'm 6'1" 175 lbs.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2010)

one size bigger is usually a good idea on UA...especially on the compression fit gear


----------



## mallardk (Jan 12, 2010)

*agreed*

one size bigger is a good idea, and if you are in you mid 40's like me, once you put on, don't look at yourself in the mirror, just keep layering.  I know im overweight but that compression fit will highlight everything.


----------



## marknga (Jan 12, 2010)

I got a UA Cold Gear Compression mock top and probably should have went a size larger. It takes a while to get use to it but it works extremely well. I actually felt sore the first time I wore it but got used to it. 
Yes sir those of us over 40 well closer to 50 and out of shape don't look like the UA models....


----------



## jimmy.444 (Jan 14, 2010)

definitely one size bigger


----------



## RWK (Jan 15, 2010)

Do they make sizes bigger then 3x, there are big foot ball players that are bigger then 3x,


----------



## aligator (Jan 15, 2010)

RWK, I wanted to know the same question.  I could not find out on the PC.  I call the Co., they said they have bigger sizes "some time" in "some items", whatever that means.


----------



## 98GMC (Jan 15, 2010)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I am wanting some under armour cold gear and am wondering what size I should get. I wear medium tops and bottoms in normal thermals, so should i get a medium in under armour?


DONT SPEND THE MONEY I HAVE SOME


----------

